# What is the deal with Dutch Passion?



## BuddyLuv (Nov 28, 2008)

OK I am not new to growing in general. I have purchased two sets of beans from Dutch Passion recently, Blueberry Fems and Purple #1. First to the Blueberry Fems, they all hermied on me. I grew five in my main room, and then I grew the other five in my BC Northern Light's Producer. Both time in different environments with different nutes they hermied at 7 weeks respectfully. Now I just germinated 5 of the Purple #1 seeds and only two germinated. This is kind of getting ridiculous considering what the charge for their genetics. Nirvana has always been good to me during germination and none of the females I have gotten hermied on me. Here is a run down on the Nirvana ratios, Bubblicious 10/10 with 4 males, Top 44 10/10: 2 I killed with 6 males, Big Bud 8/10 7 males, and Purple Power 9/10 males unknown yet, Aurora Indica 10/10 males unknown yet. As you can see I am beginning to think that you do not always get what you pay for.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 28, 2008)

*geez you have had some bad luck ,,,heres some green mojo for future girls :48:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 28, 2008)

Hello BuddL 

I know the feeling you have, I had a disasterous year this year with males, in the future im going to use a stable fem and clone the heck out of it.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 28, 2008)

i also have had a high rate of males.i hate its happened to you buddy,and others.i just feel better knowing i am not the only one.i understood it when i was screwing around with bag seeds,but not suppossedly good genetics.its totally hisheartening to spend all the time nurturing these plants,to have all this waste of time and money.gotta be a better way.i for one do not like keeping a mother plant,as i like to keep changing strains.i like to experiment with all the different ones.thats why i keep a journal so i can go back and see what the different plants need.


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 28, 2008)

even if you have the perfect setup there's still a chance fem seeds will hermie
your better off getting those strains as regular beens find a keeper and turn it into a mother plant


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 28, 2008)

Whats up Buddy. 
I too have ordered from DP numerous times. 
The only issue I had was from Feminized beans (skywalker), and yes they all hermied, but that is the trait of Feminized beans man. It wasn't enough to ruin my crop, but still a pain anyway.

I have had sucesful runs of DP beans also. Skywalker reg beans, Mazar,Flo. All went real well with no issues.


I would just stay away from Fem beans.


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 28, 2008)

WOW,
  Thanks heaps you guys, I just got this wonderful vision of my redwood deck and patio all in stone work and multi-leveled with redwood slated benches facing south and my mothers all lined up in a row. Having a good mother takes away most of those difficultys. I need a small waterfall.
BRENS_PHOTOS_519.jpgGarden1.jpg
garden_2007_032.jpgSat_3_May_059.jpg

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 28, 2008)

I had 45 or so males out of 55 plants this year.They were from marijuana-seeds.nl.Ruined my whole year


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 28, 2008)

It is not the males from Nirvana that upset me. It is the poor quality genetics I have got from DP. I expect males when buying reg beans. I also expected 1 or 2 of the fem beans to hermie, but all ten??? I mean come on. After I ranted to them about their so called fem program they changed the description to "expect some late flower nanners to show". Now the Purple I bought were regular beans so I thought that I would dodge the hermie bullet this round, but not if it looks to be a 40% germ ratio. Hell the 2 beans from the 5 I germinated could be males and I will not have 1 viable female this round. I do have several mothers that I keep, however I was looking to replace those with a couple of these and have enough smoke to shut down my grow for the year. Looks like I will be ordering something from another breeder to keep myself in enough smoke for the year. I just can not see how they charge double what Nirvana charges and so far the genetics have been inferior.


----------



## I Eat Valium (Dec 4, 2008)

FEMALE SEEDS ARE GARBAGE ! I always like to get the regular packs.
I just finished up Twilight, Flo, and Blueberry from DP, and we didn't get
any hermies. On side note, Twilight and Flo were garbage, and the Blueberry
is amazing. Flo from DJ Short is far superior. If you want to get into some
seriously good genetics, try any random pack from DNA Genetics.


----------

